# Cold Smoke Tips and Tricks Wanted



## eyendall (Jun 9, 2014)

I recently bought a Masterbuilt Pro electric smoker with variable temperature control. I don't have the model number handy but it is not a top-of-the-line model. Being a newbie I thought that doing hot a or cold smoking was simply a matter of adjusting temperature. At 100-150F I am not getting smoke. Short of buying a dedicated cold-smoker, what suggestions to you have for cold-smoking in this box. Thanks


----------



## daveomak (Jun 9, 2014)

Depends what you are cold smoking....  Salmon, less than 80.... cheese, about the same...   bacon, I like less than 70.....     You do not use heat very often for cold smoking....  except in the winter....  when it's 0 degs here, I run my MES at 60 ish to cold smoke....

You should probably think of getting the AMNPS ...


----------



## eyendall (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks for responding, Dave. I must be missing something but I can't get any smoke at 100degF. At 60F it would be impossible. How do you get smoke in there at those temperatures?

I smoke ham and bacon.

What is AMNPS?

I did say I was a newbie


----------



## mds51 (Jun 9, 2014)

The AMNPS  stands for the Amazen Pellet Smoker and you can visit the Amazen products site to see what they have to offer , Todd Johnson developed this neat little tray beacuse the Mastebuilts do not do a good job at low temperatures needed for cold smoking. The other guys like Dave on this forum can tell you a lot more than I c an but you will not regret doing business with Todd and right now they have a Father`s Day sale going on. Todd`s suport and service are as  great as his products. His pellets and dust are pure and burn nicely when handled properly. I cold smoke Salmon using his Alder wood dust and the results are better than anything you can find in the store. I also use his Hickory and Apple pellets to cold smoke bacon and Buck Board Bacon. One tip I learned off of this great forum is to freeze 2 liter water bottles and put them in the drip pan to keep the temperature down. That tip really helps here in Oklahoma when I smoke during the summer. Also the AMNPS can be used for either pellets or dust and that is why I bought that unit. Now two years later and a lot of great smokes and I have learned a lot for both the forum and Todd Johnson.
Good Luck!!
mds51


----------



## eyendall (Jun 9, 2014)

That is great information mds51 and it's all coming together for me now. Must go and get me one of those AMNPS's. I am assuming one can't use regular wood chips in it. Many thanks.


----------



## mds51 (Jun 9, 2014)

I strongly suggest you call and talk to Todd and he will more than answer all of your questions. The pellets and dust are the best way to go when using the AMNPS and you will be amazed how long just one row of the pellets or dust burn. I average up to 4 hours on each row when using pellets and  less on the dust. I have found Todd`s prices to be great and he has specials all the time. I do not put my name on many products but this company and their products make that easy to do. The smoke and the taste of my smoked meats and fish tell me that the pellets and dust are quality products. With the high cost of  the meats that I use and the even more expensive Salmon, I do not want to take chances on ruining these expensive products. The end results are worth the initial cost because like I said the taste and the quality ingredients cannot be matched by the store bought products. I do not buy smoked Salmon or  the three types of bacon that I make from the store anymore. I hope you have the same quality results and are writing in to the forum to tell us all about your success. I have never had much luck posting pictures on the forum,but I sent Todd Johnson pictures of my last smoke that included Pork Belly, Pork Butts or BBB, abd four giant Ham Hocks that all turned out perfectly with a mixture of his Hickory and Apple pellets.  I never could have accomplished such great results without the Forum and Todd Johnson.

Good Luck
mds51


----------



## eyendall (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi mds51

I took your and dave's advice and got myself the AMNPS and pellets. Did  a first time smoked salmon which my wife raves about. A bit fiddly keeping the temperature down but I am very pleased with the results. Thanks for your help.


----------

